# Alejandro "Deflasked" yesterday



## eteson (Jul 28, 2014)

Taking his first sunbath.


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 28, 2014)

How adorable! Congratulations my friend!


----------



## Lmpgs (Jul 28, 2014)

God bless him abudantly!! So cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## eggshells (Jul 28, 2014)

Congratulations. He looks so healthy.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2014)

So cute. Congrats!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 28, 2014)

Hooray!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats to a beautiful baby!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats Eliseo! A beautiful son; soon will be big enough to help you repot.....


----------



## Clark (Jul 28, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2014)

tomkalina said:


> Congrats Eliseo! A beautiful son; soon will be big enough to help you repot.....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPNyK7XTy6o
Yes, I'm sure that's what he's thinking!


----------



## naoki (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats, Eliseo! Lots of fun waiting! Has your face been shot by his pee yet? The day after my son was born, I learned that I had to protect my face quickly during my first diaper change.


----------



## eteson (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you so much! He is my first son and I have to learn everything... I am sure he is going to help me with the pollination when my eyes feel tired.


naoki said:


> Congrats, Eliseo! Lots of fun waiting! Has your face been shot by his pee yet? The day after my son was born, I learned that I had to protect my face quickly during my first diaper change.


Almost! He is not a very good shot yet...


----------



## Heather (Jul 28, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 28, 2014)

Wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Justin (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## John M (Jul 28, 2014)

What a perfect looking seedling! May he grow up to become a big, strong specimen! Congratulations, Eliseo!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 28, 2014)

Congratulations!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2014)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Carkin (Jul 28, 2014)

He is perfectly beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## annab (Jul 29, 2014)

one of the best bloom that i have ever seen.
welcome on the earth beautiful Alessandro.
Anna from Italy


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 29, 2014)

Congratulations! He will bring you joy!


----------



## orchideya (Jul 29, 2014)

The best deflaskling I have seen so far. Congratulations!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 30, 2014)

And more Congratulations  !!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (Jul 30, 2014)

Congratulations Eliseo! A true blessing! I wish you and your family great joy and health. This is definitely a 'deflasking' to be treasured, awesome!


----------



## rangiku (Jul 30, 2014)

Congratulations on your beautiful hybrid. Handsome and vigorous!!


----------



## Dido (Jul 31, 2014)

congrats too you. 
This are the most important things in our live.

Even if they like to eat orchids flowers by aging. 

Mine had 2nd birtday yesterday


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 31, 2014)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## orcoholic (Jul 31, 2014)

Definitely FCC quality


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 9, 2014)

Congratulations! You'll have to repot often for a number of years


----------

